# "New" Lange 6302k



## Morso1bo (Mar 21, 2011)

I just picked up my Lange 6302 is morning.  It is in need of recementing but everything else is perfect.  All of the baffels and green enamel are perfect.  It has not been burned in a long time, I know the stove is from the 70's, but there was a check dated 1946 sitting in the ashes.  
Is recementing the stove something I can do myself or is it best left to a professional?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2011)

Wonderful, congratulations! Hope you are taking pictures of that beauty. Do you mind my asking what it sold for? 

Unless there is something unusual about it's construction, I would think it should be pretty easy to re-cement.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 21, 2011)

I will take pictures when she is all set up in the kitchen!  I paid $700 for it which is alot for a used stove, but it was barely used, and there is nothing on the current market like it.  Thanks again for everyones help in helping me choose my "new" stove!


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 22, 2011)

Id love to see some pictures of it too!  I'm a big fan of classic stoves.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 22, 2011)

I will get them up as soon as I can!


----------



## defiant3 (Mar 22, 2011)

The truth is that stove isn't that hard to work on, and you can even just get cement in caulking tubes and inject it into the seama without disassembly.  Still, if you want to PM me we could discuss sending it to my "woodstove summer camp"  It is sort of an optimal time for a refurb.  And congradulations!


  Graham "the Stoveman"         Bartlett,  NH


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is the new lang as it sat in the barn where it saw little use.


----------



## begreen (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great even in the barn. There's hardly any ash on the ash lip.

I expect you're going to have to change your handle to reflect the new heater. I'm really curious about how this stove is going to work out for you. Used to dream about owning one.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 23, 2011)

I will keep everyone posted on the progress of the stove being installed in the kitchen.  I might just leave the old Morso in the back shed as a treasure for someone to find in 40 years!


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 23, 2011)

It's a nice looking stove morso.  I hope you enjoy it!  Thaks for the pic.  Nice idea with the morso.  Either that or you can sell it so someone can use it now and recoupe some of the money.  Good luck.


----------



## defiant3 (Mar 23, 2011)

THAT is one beautiful &^%$#ing stove, man.  Great find!


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, I am psyched about it.  Glad my kitchen floor is holding up to the weight of both stoves right now!


----------



## webbie (Mar 23, 2011)

How about a nice higher res picture of it for the gallery (even uninstalled would be fine!)

You can post here or email it to webmaster@hearth.com


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 23, 2011)

I will take a photo of it once it is installed and post it!


----------

